# What about a 350/SB in a Z31



## cambonesian (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys I got my Z31 just chillin in my garage just waiting to get fixed and I also got an 84 camaro with a 350 small block. I've been thinking about wanting to fix my Z up but it cheaper to get my camaro running but then I had an idea... how about putting the 350 engine into the Z??? But then I was thinking is it possible? What do you guys think and how much do you think it will cost me?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah it's possible. being done all the time. Check this link.

V8 Z Forums - HybridZ

pics of z31 v8 hybrid - HybridZ


----------



## tech4america (Dec 5, 2008)

Definitely possible.. and a bit expensive I figure it out


----------

